# the deep truth



## verdge (May 26, 2007)

face:  MAC mineralized satinfinish  MAC lightscapade highlighter  MAC well dressed blush    eyes:  MAC deep truth e/s  TRUE COLORS light blue e/s (sorry e/s has no name) any light blue e/s will do  MAC blacktrack fluidline as eyeliner  MAC naked lunch e/s for browbone highlighter and for the inner corners MAC faux lashes in 7ths    lips:  MAC coral co-ordinate L/S


----------



## lipshock (May 26, 2007)

This is really pretty.

Wow, eyebrow and face love, as well.  Your skin is perfect!


----------



## User49 (May 26, 2007)

so pretty, looks well blended too!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 26, 2007)

This look is gorgeous!


----------



## aeryss (May 26, 2007)

wow, this is stunning - very elegant and mysterious look.


----------



## verdge (May 26, 2007)

Thank you so much..


----------



## Eoraptor (May 26, 2007)

Very nice eyeshadow application!  Ends up looking unique, though I can't put my finger on why.


----------



## spectrolite (May 26, 2007)

Wow wow wow!!! That is just so beautiful on you. Good one


----------



## Mien (May 26, 2007)

Pretty


----------



## foxyqt (May 26, 2007)

very nicely done!


----------



## anjaok (May 26, 2007)

wow, that is ABSOLUTELY gorgeous!


----------



## Daligani (May 26, 2007)

Oh wow, you have beautiful eyes!!!

I do love the colors, but I think I love the application style even more. It makes your eyes look very sultry!

You also have beautiful skin


----------



## Dana72 (May 26, 2007)

very pretty - love it!


----------



## daisydeadpetals (May 26, 2007)

Wow, that looks so pretty!  I love the lip color too!!


----------



## iLust (May 26, 2007)

Looking sassy and sexy, girl! Those colors look great on you.


----------



## hotpink1326 (May 26, 2007)

All around... gorgeous!!!!!!!!!


----------



## boudoir (May 26, 2007)

Lovely!!


----------



## Khalia25 (May 26, 2007)

I love, love, LOVE it!


----------



## mzreyes (May 27, 2007)

0o0o0o0o HOTT!!


----------



## amethystangel (May 27, 2007)

Very pretty!


----------



## bhaerynden (May 27, 2007)

Awesome ! Love the eyes shape you've done !


----------



## semtexgirl (May 27, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## kimmy (May 27, 2007)

beautiful!


----------



## Jayne (May 27, 2007)

simply gorgeous & perfect !!!!


----------



## yummy411 (May 27, 2007)

did you use a liner with the l/s? i have coral coordinate and want it to look like that on me!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (May 28, 2007)

Ouch! Super HOT! And another True Colors user! Yeah!


----------



## stefania905 (May 28, 2007)

super superrrr hottt


sooo pretty!!


----------



## breathless (Jun 27, 2007)

very pretty!


----------



## _dora_ (Jun 27, 2007)

I love all your FOTDs! You're so, so gorgeous!


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Jun 27, 2007)

this makeup looks fantastic on you! also, i lalalove your cheeks :]


----------



## asian_eyes (Jun 27, 2007)

Absolutely stunning and mysterious!!


----------



## jess1cuh (Jun 29, 2007)

i loveee your eyesand your blending!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Jun 30, 2007)

Woah I love your eyes and cheecks Beautiful = )


----------



## simplykat (Jun 30, 2007)

you are one hot mama (literally)!


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Jun 30, 2007)

OOOooooo!!! I love Deep Truth! It's my favorite blue from MAC. Wonderful job!! It looks great on you!


----------



## j_absinthe (Jun 30, 2007)

Very sexy!


----------



## JoyZz (Jun 30, 2007)

Gorgeous.. you have amazing cheek bones!


----------



## KAIA (Jul 1, 2007)

I always hated Deep Truth, but you make it looks sooooo gorgeous!


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 1, 2007)

your so beautiful! the colours look amazing


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jul 1, 2007)

gorgeous


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (Jul 2, 2007)

i want your eyes. seriously. beautiful <3


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 2, 2007)

You are beautiful, I love your eyes.


----------



## lightnlovly (Jul 2, 2007)

I love everything about this look!  And you are just too cute!


----------

